# Warum fährt kaum einer mehr ein hohes Tretlager ?



## locdog (6. April 2007)

ich frag mich warum jest alle nur +1 +2cm fahren. fruher wurde doch jede woche ein neues vinko prezentiert. ale sagten, "ja spuer, echt spitze" und jetzt, NIEMAND. jeder fahrt wieder niedriege teile. von den neuen rahmen ist nur das GU und das neue koxx was der gilles fahrt mit einen hohen BB versehen.

Ich fahre selbst seit 2 jahren ein HIFI rahmen mit +55mm hohe und mir past es, sehr schon leichtes gefufhl nur halt die verdammten praller gehen nicht. ich krieg das irgend wie nicht hin.

hat ein so hohes tretlager nachteile in der oder anderen hinsicht ???

ich weis nahmlich nicht ob ich auf der stelle stehe weil ich den rahmen schon 2 jahre lang habe


----------



## crap (6. April 2007)

Mit Praller meinst Du die Autodachtechnik?
Ich wuerde sagen, wenn Du erstmal an der Mauer haengst, ist es mit hohem Tretlager leichter, sich abzustossen, aber schwerer, das Rad ganz hochzuziehen. Wenn man auf der Kante mit dem Hinterrad haengenbleibt, waehrend man selbst sehr weit hinten ist, ist es meiner Meinung nach damit leichter, Abrutschen zu verhindern, das Seitengleichgewicht aber nicht so leicht zu halten, klare Sache. Soviel zum Thema.

Und abseits vom Thema: Wir brauchen definitiv einen vernuenftige, allgemein akzeptierte Nomenklatur fuer die Fahrtechniken, am besten zusammengesetzte und auf Latein basierende Kunstworte aehnlich der Namensgebung in der organischen Chemie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (6. April 2007)

mit praller meinte ich den tipper oder wie hier auch dazugesagt wird. es geht mir um den treter wo man mit dem VR die wand tippt. ich dachte halt das ein tipper ein tipper ist wen man AUF die mauer/kante das VR kurz drauf stellt um sich abzustosen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2007)

crap schrieb:


> Und abseits vom Thema: Wir brauchen definitiv einen vernuenftige, allgemein akzeptierte Nomenklatur fuer die Fahrtechniken, am besten zusammengesetzte und auf Latein basierende Kunstworte aehnlich der Namensgebung in der organischen Chemie.



Bloss nich...

Treter, Tipper, Coust, Couschdl, HookUp/Praller und Roller muss reichen...



Radikalische Substitution (SR)
Nucleophile Substitution (SN):

Elektrophile aliphatische Substitution
Elektrophile aromatische Substitution
usw...

-> das wäre bisschen komplziert find ich^^


----------



## crap (6. April 2007)

Da wuerde ich einen Staender von kriegen. Aber nur, weil ich nicht vom Fach bin, sonst wuerde es mich wahrscheinlich auch ankotzen. Also doch eher ein einfaches Zahlenschema?


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2007)

crap bist du etwa chemiker, ich steh auch auf so fein säuberlich geordnete sachen aus der chemie. 

zum hohen BB, dadurch wird das rad kippliger das ist schlecht bei natur trial.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (6. April 2007)

hmm also meine meinung is das ma mitm tiefen tretlager net so schnell nach hinten kippt des hab ich am meisten beim tipper gemerkt

mit +3,5 bei 125 cm andauernd nach hinten abgekippt trotz das ich eig obendrauf stand

jetzt mit +1,5 geht s vorderrad eher auf die stufe nach m tippen
sprich ich muss net so sauber tippen un bleib trotzdem drauf da ich net nach hinten kippe.

un des mit dem wackliger sthen hab ich net gemerkt

ma braucht auf m hr halt bissl mehr kraft um die karre zu halten.

also ich bin mit meinen +1,5 sehr zufrieden.

grüße


----------



## crap (6. April 2007)

@ Eisbein: Nee, Physiker.

@ Schatthaeuser Jung: Koennte ich mir gut vorstellen, praktisch fehlt mir da aber die Erfahrung, hatte noch kein Rad mit hohem Tretlager.
Der Schwerpunkt wandert mit dem hohen Tretlager ja nach oben, was bei angehobenem Vorderrad nach dem Trethasen auf der Mauer auch nach hinten bedeutet. Also geht es eher nach hinten.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (6. April 2007)

ne ich denk hohes tretlager is halt easy auf m hr aber sonst vllt noch wegen der besseren boden freiheit....

aber für natur find ich s tiefere besser


----------



## locdog (7. April 2007)

danke sebo fur die antwort. ein freund von mir hat vor kurzen seinen 3 jare alten zoo pitbull gegen das neue ZHI z1 mit +35mm und mit dem gehen seine tipper um etwa 20cm niedrieger.

Ist beim tieferen lager auch auch einfacher die wand zu tippen, mit dem habe ich die meisten probleme. entweder ich komm nicht zum eigentlichen kontakt mit dem VR und mach einen treter, manchmal auch uber VR aber dann bin ich schon oben auf der mauer mit dem VR, ODER wen ich kontakt habe habe ich das gefuhl das ich etliche cm zu spat hoch gerissen habe. das geht mit langsam auf den senkel :|

gibt es noch andere "kleinigkeiten" wie z.B. auf VR springen, sidehops, hooks, usw? wehre fur jeden weiteren tipp dankbar.....vielleicht holl ich mir doch was niedriegeres.

frohe ostern, ich geh mal meine Eier weihen


----------



## locdog (8. April 2007)

und keiner kann mir noch nen bissel weiter helfen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. April 2007)

also ich find s is für eig alles egal

auser halt auf m hinterrad steh geht mitm hohen tretlager gut
un praller un tipper mit m tiefen besser

also bei allen anderen sachen könnt ich jetzt net sagen was besser is


----------



## locdog (9. April 2007)

ok. thanks for the info 
das reicht eigentlich


----------



## trial-king (10. April 2007)

Hi, ich hab auch ein Hohes Trettlager! Aber dank meiner Erkrankung, würde ich gerne ein niedrigeres fahren! Habt ihr vlt mal Fotos wo man eure Rückenhaltung drauf erkennen kann (egal welches bb). Schon mal danke im voraus! 

MFG

Tk


----------



## snipernik (13. April 2007)

hmm ? ich find es kommt einfach auf denn fahrer an was für eins man nimmt =)


----------

